# Just recieved my employmen visa but confused with the notes??



## sara81 (Aug 21, 2008)

Just recieved my employment visa or so i thought and my eticket from my company but in the notes it says some confusing things...
Most are self explanitory but some are not??

4. "Bearer of Visit/Residence permit is not allowed to work, paid or unpaid."

I think that I have received an employment visa so is the above point not valid in my case? If so then why have they including this in the note - just to confuse people????

also 

6. "To enter Original Visa is Required"

Are they talking about the original email ive been sent or some other visa that I do not posess???

Sorry if i am posting something that has already been covered, i remember reading something on here similar but cannot find the thread.

This process has been the longest process of my life! To make matters worse they have booked my flight for october 5th which is so long away ive been ready to leave for over a month now and have no idea why my company have booked it for so far away


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

The original visa will be left at the airport and will have to be collected by yourself before you go through to immigration. Your company will in all probability leave your visa at the visa collection desk, which you will see as you enter the terminal building. You will also need to do an eye scan before you proceed to the immigration desk. Have they not booked the services of Marhaba to get you through immigration?

As long as the top of visa clearly indicates EMPLOYMENT, then the notes are not applicable. I didn't have any notes on mine but I do remember a few posts from other people who have come in on visas with the notes on them and have had no problem.

There are a lot of expats coming over at this time, so flights might just be fully booked. Time flies and before you know it, you will be getting on a plane, getting ready to come over and start your new life.


----------



## sara81 (Aug 21, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> The original visa will be left at the airport and will have to be collected by yourself before you go through to immigration. Your company will in all probability leave your visa at the visa collection desk, which you will see as you enter the terminal building. You will also need to do an eye scan before you proceed to the immigration desk. Have they not booked the services of Marhaba to get you through immigration?
> 
> As long as the top of visa clearly indicates EMPLOYMENT, then the notes are not applicable. I didn't have any notes on mine but I do remember a few posts from other people who have come in on visas with the notes on them and have had no problem.
> 
> There are a lot of expats coming over at this time, so flights might just be fully booked. Time flies and before you know it, you will be getting on a plane, getting ready to come over and start your new life.


They havnt told me anything about the above re: picking up original visa or eye scan and have not mentioned Marhaba so I assume not!! They are being very vague it seems.. Yes it does say Employment at the top so hopefully I have the write paperwork. I will email AGAIN and ask about the whole immigration thing when I land. Thanks again Maz xx


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

sara81 said:


> They havnt told me anything about the above re: picking up original visa or eye scan and have not mentioned Marhaba so I assume not!! They are being very vague it seems.. Yes it does say Employment at the top so hopefully I have the write paperwork. I will email AGAIN and ask about the whole immigration thing when I land. Thanks again Maz xx


If it says employment at the top, then it's fine. All visas have to be collected at the visa collection desk at the airport. I would advise getting your company to book Marhaba for you as it makes things so much simpler and far less stressful. My company booked Marhaba and they good care of me from the time I got off the plane until I reached my hotel. If they do use Marhaba, then your visa will be left with them.

By all means, email them but I am sure everything will be ok!


----------



## Spellbound (Sep 4, 2008)

Sara, seriously, Oct 5th is no time at all away. It really will go very quickly indeed. It gives you a chance to do any last minute checks, to spend a little time with loved ones, and catch your breath, before you embark on your wonderful adventure in Dub.


----------



## sara81 (Aug 21, 2008)

Spellbound said:


> Sara, seriously, Oct 5th is no time at all away. It really will go very quickly indeed. It gives you a chance to do any last minute checks, to spend a little time with loved ones, and catch your breath, before you embark on your wonderful adventure in Dub.


I know... but have the most horrific ending to a relationship (if i can even call it that) yesterday although he has pretty much made my life miserable for the last 2 months and all i kept saying to myself is just a few days and ill be gone and now its 18 days..... They booked my flight with BA and I just checked on the availability and there is plenty before the 5th and price does not seem higher so Im not sure why they've booked it so late.. God is obviously not on my side right now!!

Maz, Marhaba certainly seems like a good option, i will ask them if they will book it for me if not may just book it myself as it seems to be very reasonably priced.

Thanks guys xx


----------



## Spellbound (Sep 4, 2008)

You could take a holiday beforehand?


----------



## James - UK (Aug 18, 2008)

Spellbound said:


> You could take a holiday beforehand?


Hey Sara, 
I agree with Spellbound, Get yourself away for a couple of days, relax and get yourself in the right frame of mind before you leave! 

Ive just been through the same as you (relationship ending), however I took last week off and I went oversea's (alone), just to clear my head and guarantee I will be smiling when I go to the Airport on Sunday and not worrying!

Good Luck Sara and keep smiling (-_-)!

Regards
James


----------



## sara81 (Aug 21, 2008)

Thank u for your words people... I feel slightly better this morning, going away sounds like a good idea but really want to save as much money as I can for when im in Dubai so will just occupy myself with this lovely London weather!!!

Just another question, I spoke to my company this morning and they said that I do not need to collect anything from the airport when I land. They said that the employment visa they emailed me is all I need. They also said that everyone must go through the eye scan, not just people on employment visas. Is this right? I have been to Dubai many times last time was September 07 and never had to have an eye scan as a visitor. Is this a new rule and has anyone else not had to collect another visa at the airport?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

You will need the original visa to be able to clear immigration. The emailed copy is merely a copy of the original. The original will need to be stamped before it is returned as part of your residence visa application.

Everybody coming in for employment needs to have the eye scan. I am not aware of visitors requiring the same and have never had to have an eye scan when I have previously visited Dubai.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> You will need the original visa to be able to clear immigration. The emailed copy is merely a copy of the original. The original will need to be stamped before it is returned as part of your residence visa application.
> 
> Everybody coming in for employment needs to have the eye scan. I am not aware of visitors requiring the same and have never had to have an eye scan when I have previously visited Dubai.


Hubby and I both had eye scan s done as we rentered Dubai after going to Oman ( Al Ain border crossing), and I also had one done as part of my residency ( as I re entered airport in Sharjah)


----------



## sara81 (Aug 21, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> You will need the original visa to be able to clear immigration. The emailed copy is merely a copy of the original. The original will need to be stamped before it is returned as part of your residence visa application.
> 
> Everybody coming in for employment needs to have the eye scan. I am not aware of visitors requiring the same and have never had to have an eye scan when I have previously visited Dubai.


Is it stamped at the airport when I arrive? I dont know what to do now, they are insisting that I dont need anything else but the copy they've emailed me and If i turn up after landing without the correct paperwork I can imagine will be very frustrated! How do you advise I approach my company. Dont want to seem like I'm undermining them by telling them they're giving me the wrong information...


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

HI Sara,
I just entered last week with an Employment visa. Nothing had to be picked up. I just walked up to the normal counter and mentioned that I would enter on an Employment visa. The guy nodded his head, put a stamp in my passport - scribbled something next to it - done. No eye test either was required.

You will need an eye test though to get the UAE Driver's License. 

One word of warning / caution - I just experienced the unability to rent a car when you enter with a Employment Visa. Reason being is the fact that apparently law requires to drive ONLY with UAE licence once on employment or residence visa.
So basically I learned that I have to rely on taxis until my residence visa is completed. 

Hope that helps.

Have a good weekend
M.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

You can actually hire a car when you are on an employment visa. Most of my collegues have done it! You only need a copy of your passport and license. However, as you have said, you will need to convert your license to a local one once your residence visa is issued.

I cannot comment on your encounter with Immigration. My company used Marhaba and they forgot my employment visa at the desk. They had to go and get it as soon as I said I was here for employment! We went back to the desk after that and the immigration officer clearly said that I had to do an eye scan. The employment visa was then stamped by the guy who did the eye scan (and also rudely told me to get out of his chair as the eye scan was complete!) and again by the immigration officer, who as you say, put a stamp in my passport and then sribbled in arabic next to it.


----------



## Spellbound (Sep 4, 2008)

Sara, have an adventure in London, then! Put together a list of things you have never got round to doing, things you love to do in London, and things you never knew you could do in London, and do the lot. You will be having fun, creating new memories, and will be too busy to focus on your sadness.

I am in London next week, if you want someone to vent to over a drink/coffee.

Other than that, try to eat healthily and exercise- these will help you to feel better/stronger.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

sara81 said:


> Is it stamped at the airport when I arrive? I dont know what to do now, they are insisting that I dont need anything else but the copy they've emailed me and If i turn up after landing without the correct paperwork I can imagine will be very frustrated! How do you advise I approach my company. Dont want to seem like I'm undermining them by telling them they're giving me the wrong information...



My visa was stamped! This is quite tricky and to be quite frank, you need to be very diplomatic about how you go about approaching your company. Sorry I cannot be of more help!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Spellbound said:


> Sara, have an adventure in London, then! Put together a list of things you have never got round to doing, things you love to do in London, and things you never knew you could do in London, and do the lot. You will be having fun, creating new memories, and will be too busy to focus on your sadness.
> 
> I am in London next week, if you want someone to vent to over a drink/coffee.
> 
> Other than that, try to eat healthily and exercise- these will help you to feel better/stronger.


I would recommend loads of daytime TV as well!!! TV here is crap so make the most of it whilst you still can!!
Sightseeing is also good! Just go around London and be a tourist for the day!
Amusement parks are also a good one at this time of the year!


----------



## sara81 (Aug 21, 2008)

Spellbound said:


> Sara, have an adventure in London, then! Put together a list of things you have never got round to doing, things you love to do in London, and things you never knew you could do in London, and do the lot. You will be having fun, creating new memories, and will be too busy to focus on your sadness.
> 
> I am in London next week, if you want someone to vent to over a drink/coffee.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

I get the impression the procedures all pretty fluid.
Just been told that my company will only apply for the employment visa upon my arrival, although i'm trying to nudge them to start the process before.

Good thing is they are a pretty large company with quite a number of employees in Dubai, so i'm not too concerned (yet).


----------



## sara81 (Aug 21, 2008)

I agree, seems like there are no solid rules anywhere aseveryone has a different experience!! Am very confused but think I have pestered my company enough this week. Will email them again next week with regards to eye scan and picking up the original visa from airport.


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

I was told by a number of different car rental companies (thrifty, diamondlease, Avis, budget etc) that they want to see the original passport with the visa stamp.
They also said that it would not be possible to hire a car under the employement visa at all. 

Glad other people have more luck than I do....

enjoy the weekend


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

If you get no joy from HR, another way will be to speak wth your new line manager (or a colleague who has recently joined and been through the process). 

Their experience will most likely match yours.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

sara81 said:


> I agree, seems like there are no solid rules anywhere aseveryone has a different experience!! Am very confused but think I have pestered my company enough this week. Will email them again next week with regards to eye scan and picking up the original visa from airport.


Good idea! You certainly do not want to come across the wrong way by constantly being on their case.

The rules in Dubai are constantly being updated making difficult it for everyone to keep pace with them, including those who make the rules. I have found that they make one set of rules and then react to them as they go along. The driving license is a good one where they are just reacting to the rules as they go along, making life difficult for some of us.

Shinjuku - you need to get your company to apply for your employment visa before you travel and certainly before you start work. It is illegal to work on a visit visa and a lot of companies are taking advantage of the fact that some nationalities can get a visa on arrival to bypass the visa rules and get people onboard quicker. Bear in mind that if you are caught, you will be liable for a 50,000 AED fine and immediate deportation and you will be banned from entering the UAE for life. As Pasanada said in one of her previous posts, the authorities are cracking down on people working illegally and without the proper visa, you have no rights whatsoever - you cannot open a bank account, get a driving license, get a mobile phone contract or do pretty much anything - basically you will not be able to enjoy the basic rights that you have at the mo! I would say get on their case and sort it out before you come out!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Shinjuku said:


> If you get no joy from HR, another way will be to speak wth your new line manager (or a colleague who has recently joined and been through the process).
> 
> Their experience will most likely match yours.


That's sound advice. You need to speak to a UK passport holder though as the rule varies depending on the passport you have!


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Shinjuku - you need to get your company to apply for your employment visa before you travel and certainly before you start work. It is illegal to work on a visit visa and a lot of companies are taking advantage of the fact that some nationalities can get a visa on arrival to bypass the visa rules and get people onboard quicker. Bear in mind that if you are caught, you will be liable for a 50,000 AED fine and immediate deportation and you will be banned from entering the UAE for life. As Pasanada said in one of her previous posts, the authorities are cracking down on people working illegally and without the proper visa, you have no rights whatsoever - you cannot open a bank account, get a driving license, get a mobile phone contract or do pretty much anything - basically you will not be able to enjoy the basic rights that you have at the mo! I would say get on their case and sort it out before you come out!


Agreed...i'll be drafting an e-mail to them "suggesting the employment visa process is progressed asap".
If they don't catch on, another e-mail will follow with "my expectation that a visa will be available on arrival".
Final resort will be "i'm not getting on a plane until its sorted"


----------



## James - UK (Aug 18, 2008)

Lenochka said:


> I was told by a number of different car rental companies (thrifty, diamondlease, Avis, budget etc) that they want to see the original passport with the visa stamp.
> They also said that it would not be possible to hire a car under the employement visa at all.
> 
> Glad other people have more luck than I do....
> ...



Ive just Hired a car today from Avice Jebel Ali and alhough they asked to see my passport, driving licence etc nothing was mentioned about a visa, a visitors stamp was suffice for me to take the car. 
rgds James


----------

